# South America, anyone?



## DebBrown (Jan 3, 2011)

We'd like to try a trip to South America but I have no idea where to start researching.  Is there any locations that you would recommend based on culture?  beach?  timeshares?

Any locations which you would strictly avoid?

Deb


----------



## joe-holiday (Jan 4, 2011)

*Buenos aires*

I just booked 2 air tickets to Buenos Aires for November,it will be late spring there. I will be staying mostly in the city eating,people watching,museum going and visiting historical sites. I may ask Tuggers if someone has a Marriott or Sheraton for rent but when Im in anther country I like staying at more local hotels as they arevery interested in me
Argentina has a great city,beaches,eco tourisim,Iguzu Falls,and Pantigonia. Very large and very diverse
We will also be going to Brazil in 2014 for World Cup,but thats another Post
Joe


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 4, 2011)

Joe,
My son wants to go to Brazil for the World Cup too!   That is definitely not a timeshare trip.  I'm a bit worried about the crime for that one.  We'll see.  I don't have to make a decision until 2013.  

We were talking about Buenes Aires.  That could be a great city choice for culture.

My daughter is also interested in Chile but I'm not sure where in Chile to go?  Vina del Mar has a timeshare and looks gorgeous but I don't know what else there is to do in that area.    I don't want to travel all that way to sit on a beach.  We need something more to be worthwhile.

If it helps anyone else, we've had a few trips to Central America.  My favorite was Panama.

Deb


----------



## Judy (Jan 6, 2011)

An Amazon River cruise.  We went on Princess and thoroughly enjoyed the scenery and cultural experiences.  If I were younger, I would go back and take a small boat upriver from Manaus, then spend some time at one of the lodges in the rain forest.


----------



## PClapham (Feb 27, 2011)

Having traveled around the continent (several decades ago) I found Brazil and Peru the most interesting.  Argentina and Chile are more European; Bolivia perhaps the most different.  Cuzco and Macchu Picchu are not to be missed; maybe include a trip to the Galapagos.

Anita


----------



## Coach Boon (Sep 6, 2011)

*Brazil & World Cup*

I have my sights set on the World Cup 2014 as well. We are all "football" fans in my family. I doubt we'll find any timeshares available and maybe finding hotels might be an issue. I've been following Brazil from an economic point of view. They are now the 7th largest economy in the World and working hard on cleaning up crime. They're host to the World Cup and then the Olympics 2 years later. With a $1 trillion dollars in infrastructure investments there's lots to like.

Not to mention WC partying plus Brazil partying should add up. Lots of details to work out thought - tickets, accommodations etc...

Hopefully, a post might open up to share ideas.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 6, 2011)

Definitely do Brazil.

Great food, great people and lots to see and do.


----------



## Numismatist (Sep 6, 2011)

Have done amazon cruise, jungle trek, machu picchu, Galapagos, etc.

Number one thing:  research and find a reputable guide company, there are many of both types...reputable and not-so-much reputable!


----------



## suesam (Sep 7, 2011)

We are going to Chile in March 2012 to visit a foreign exchange student who lived with my family 30 years ago. We are staying in Vina Del Mar. Books I have been reading on Chile have definitely got me excited. I am hoping to hike and taste all kinds of yummy foods! March is grape harvest so there will be many wine festivals! Can't wait to see what our friend has planned for us! 

Sue


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Sep 7, 2011)

peru - cusco, sacred valley, machu pichu
chile - atacama, patagonia


----------



## silentg (Sep 13, 2011)

Let me know how your trip to Chile is when you return.  We have a relative there that we may go visit in Santiago.  Do not know anyone who has been there.  Thanks, TerryC


----------



## suesam (Mar 12, 2012)

We are back and we loved Chile. We spent most of our time in Vina Del Mar and Valparaiso. Just flew in and out of Santiago. Wonderful people and country.  The areas we were in were very safe and the people were amazingly helpful and patient. We are definitely hoping to go back!


----------

